# 0900-90000011 / Studio Opera



## Anonymous (10 April 2005)

tag zusammen,

erhielt abrechnung einer verbindung zu 0900-90000011, anbieter STUDIO OPERA, laut regtp mit sitz in wien, laut telekom mit sitz in hamburg.

dialersuche mit den einschlägigen programmen brachte einen dialer zutage mit dem hash wert:

908AB387A71A56A2B99A73576BB284D97AFD64AB

datei und screenshots wurden auf diskette gesichert, dialer gelöscht.
dieser dialer ist bei der regtp nicht registiert.

kann ich prüfen ob tatsächlich dieser dialer für das zustandekommen der o.g. verbindung verantwortlich ist?

den experten im voraus vielen dank für die beantwortung der frage

gruß
mcniff


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2005)

Ist wahrscheinlich ein aconti-Dialer... 30805 sind registriert für die Nummer. Ich habe lange keinen mehr gesehen. Hast Du denn am Dialer was auszusetzen?
gern gelesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

übrigens:
Herrn
A*S*
Linke Wienzeile 4/1/2
1060 Wien
ÖSTERREICH

Goodthinxx (Studio Opera) sitzt (_vom Naschmarkt in alle Welt_)
-in Las Vegas
-in LA
-in Wien
-in Hamburg
und (glaub ich) in Hongkong...

www.studio-o***.com


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2005)

hui, neue whois?
alte Namen


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 April 2005)

Welches Programm hat ihn denn gefunden? Was sagt das Programm denn genau ? Prinzipiell kann man das durch Ziehen des Telefonsteckers und anschliessendes Starten des Programms feststellen. Dazu muss aber a.) das Protokollieren der Modembefehle aktiviert sein b.) das Modem per Befehl dazu gebracht werden, eingehende Befehle zurueckzumelden (Echo), da Windows im Log die Nummern mit Sternen unkenntlich macht (beim Modem-Initialisierungsstring ein E1 anfuegen, statt z.B. ATZ ATZE1 einfuegen). Schau mir die Datei sonst gerne auch einmal an, dazu muesstest Du Dich anmelden, und diese gezippt als Anhang an eine private Nachricht an mich.
Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## Wembley (11 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Goodthinxx (Studio Opera) sitzt (_vom Naschmarkt in alle Welt_)



Du beziehst dich wohl auf einen Artikel eines österreichischen Wochenmagazins.

[Ironie]

"Kritischer" Journalismus wie aus dem Lehrbuch. 

[/Ironie]

Brrrrrr......


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2005)

Na klar meine ich den Artikel 
http://www.goodth***.com/news/format.pdf

[off topic]
Nicht weniger spannend ist übrigens das da:
http://www.pressetext.at/pte.mc?pte=030910004

(man beachte dort auch das Ziel des studio-opera-links...)
[/off topic]

[offer topic]
http://www.pressetext.de/pte.mc?pte=050204022
(man beachte dort auch den Namen K*M*)
[/offer topic]

[offest topic]
und im Hinblick auf den oben erwähnten link nicht zu vergessen:
http://info.ccone.at/INFO/Mail-Archives/pressetext/Feb-2005/msg00105.html


> VISEMA steht ganz klar für Innovation und
> Kommunikation. Diese Pfeiler unserer Unternehmensphilosophie finden ihren
> Ausdruck in der Architektur unseres neuen Standortes", so Andreas S*,
> Geschäftsführer von Visema Informatik GmbH.



siehe Vertretungsberechtigter: regtp
(und natürlich den eingangs erwähnten Artikel  )
Für Kenner von akas Lieblingsthema "cico":
auf der Firmenseite mal aufs "Contentportal" kucken 
[/offest topic]


----------



## Wembley (11 April 2005)

Wobei die Medizinseite selber dringender medizinischer Hilfe bedarf.   

Und der Leibhaftige und seine Lakaien KM und AS müssen auch schauen, dass sie sich nicht übernehmen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Leibhaftige...


Im Jagin fragte jemand, wo er ist? In des Pudels Kern geschlüpft? Oder wurde alles in die Teilfirmen geschoben? Die domain ist auch neu registriert.
Wo ist der WT hin??? Na, die euro-web*.com hat er ja noch...

und hat jemand die Dialerwerbung gesehen auf der EWT-Homepage? Die Firma aus Panama? Muss man mal beobachten...
Auch den "Absolutdialer" aus Tschechien... (EEG sro) vielleicht... 
Würde mich doch interessieren, mit welchen Dialern die ihre deutschen payouts fabrizieren. Hmm.
Ich komme beim Graben immer in Barcelona raus bei NCC/E-Group. Nuja. Gefragt hab ich mal


----------



## Telekomunikacja (23 Juni 2005)

*Pudels Kern*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Im Jagin fragte jemand, wo er ist? In des Pudels Kern geschlüpft?


Habe ich gestern


> weis wer was aber goodthinxx (vulgo studio opera)
> * mails kommen unzustelbar retour
> * am tel hebt keiner ab
> * der webmaster bereich ist nicht erreichbar


auch zufällig gelesen. Heute gibt's u.a. von Feivel/ T*** V*** eine Antwort:


> Goodthinxx hat das Dialer-biz eingestellt


Ob der Hinweis in der Signatur


> Wer Mehr wissen will -> pn


auch für das Thema GT gilt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2005)

Aha. Soso.
Bleibt also von der heute beginnenden EWT besonders diese panamaische Firma interessant...


> Countries available within Emsat connection type [???]:
> Austria, Belgium, ... Czech Republic, Denmark, France, Germany, Italy, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, United Kingdom


Augen und Ohren offen halten...

@tele: wenn Du im jagin warst... schau dir mal diese andere Messe an, die da erwähnt wird. Vielleicht entdeckst Du was, was mir entgangen ist. Weiss jemand, warum die liechtensteinische Firma (Administration & Abrechnung der Ome2005) seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr erwähnt wird? 


> *** AG, Postfach 743, Vaduz, Liechtenstein


(ich rede von der OME, nicht von der EWT, falls Dir das Postfach bekannt vorkommt von www.eurowebt*.com/kontakt.asp ... siehe bereits hier) 
Würde mich interessieren, ob es da Parallelen gibt (immerhin sind ja Namen und verwendete Firmenregistriereradressen der OME-Veranstalter durchaus bekannt... bzw. hier- auch und besonders kombiniert mit der aktuelleren Adresse 


> Jaime III 21
> 07012 Palma de Mallorca / España


(siehe OME-Kontakt, siehe aber auch hier  - nicht unspannend auch das:  hier verwendet ein gewisser K*M* die identische Telefonnummer für eine OME2005-Werbung wie Herr A*[J*???] hier bei einer Annonce für den Verkauf seiner deutschen Bannersysteme... 

- und natürlich kombiniert mit der Kölner Firma, die früher u.a. ein cash*banner-Projekt hatte, das jetzt... einer Firma in Hamburg zu gehören scheint, die namensgleich ist mit einer Firma aus Las Vegas, deren Verantwortlicher der Gutdingens-WT zumindest mal _war_ (google gala*y/cash4banner - aber Vorsicht mit dem google-Fund bei erotik-click  - [edit]ich sehe gerade, dass wohl ein THÜRINGER die deutschen Teleflate (und -umfeld)-Netzwerke übernommen hat... Auch wieder nicht _irgendein Thüringer_, von denen es ja solche und solche gibt und hoffentlich weniger solche als ... andere  [/edit]

Zwischenbesitzer des Bannersystems war Herr A*J*, der zusammen mit den OME-Frauen B*E* und M*K* 2004 mit einer anderen Firma bei der EWT war.
s.a. hier im Forum

Die genauen Zusammenhänge und ihre mögliche Bedeutung ist nahezu völlig unklar...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (23 Juni 2005)

*Vertretungsberechtigter*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> siehe Vertretungsberechtigter: regtp


... geht leider nicht.   


> The page cannot be found


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2005)

vielleicht sollte das mal jemand irgendwo posten...

wenn links wie dieser
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?
regdialer_id=1019567&sScriptID=67%AEnr=90090000011-1019567
(Umbruch eingefügt)
nicht funktionieren

dann klappt es so:
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1019567

(hier wegen des roten Textes nicht, also noch einmal:
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1019567

Der "Übersetzungsmechanismus" ist klar, denke ich...

Für Tüftler:
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1
der erste, der klappt, ist
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=8
der hier


----------

